# transporting my calf...



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

I plan to transport a 200 lb Dexter calf a distance of 300 miles. I have a smaller 6 cyl Tacoma pick up truck with a 5 foot bed and my wife has a Honda Pilot. I was thinking of building a fence like attachment to the bed of the pick up and then covering with a tarp to haul her home. Another option would be to put all the seats down in the Pilot and lay down a plastic tarp but I think I might have a hard time getting her in and out. I thought of renting a livestock trailer but can't find any available. My pick up does have a towing package. In your opinion what is my best option? Are there laws or problems with hauling a cow? This is my first.


----------



## Cotton Picker (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi CocalicoSprings... :cowboy:

If it were me..... I would buy a sheet or two, of plywood or OSB and knock together a little three sided box with a top on it... Put it in your truck bed with the open side towards the rear of the truck.... Tie it down with a couple of ratchet straps..... You could even nail a piece... Or hinge it... As a door to close the wee one in the box.... You might wish to bore a couple of holes in the box for air circulation too.....


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would get a large dog crate and put it in the back of the truck.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

The tarp is not a good idea, it will flap and scare her, and it doesn't sound too secure and safe for the calf. You can build a box for the back but how will you get her in the back of the truck?
Hire someone to go get her, or put her in the Honda, her safety and yours is what is important.

Carol K


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Camper shells for pickups are easy to find and older ones are usually very reasonable. That's how I haul calves, a tall shell with a rubber bed mat and lots of straw makes it easy on the calves.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

a 200 pound calf will be a chore in the back of a suv if she is even the least bit wild.


----------



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

I would go with the wooden box, screw it together, when you are done you can take it apart and use the wood for something else around the farm. As Lasergrl points out, a scared calf in the car with you could make for a bad day.


----------



## youngun (Apr 7, 2009)

Levonsa said:


> I would go with the wooden box, screw it together, when you are done you can take it apart and use the wood for something else around the farm. As Lasergrl points out, a scared calf in the car with you could make for a bad day.


this probably your best bet if you are looking for inexpensive and affective!


----------

